# 2 female and 1 castrated rat



## Tapir

I am moving away next year, and am unable to take my three rats 

I need them to go to a loving home. They are not very tame, but get on together so well and I'd be reluctant to split them. They live togther in a Liberta Explorer.

They MUST go to a rat-knowlegeable home, where they will be cared for well.

Derby area.

Grace is a Siamese - 1 year 4 months
Perign is a black capped - 2 yrs (but very healthy and lively)
Django is a black berkshire castrated male - 1yr 4ish months

I'd love a forum regular to take them and love them...


----------



## Tapir

Pictures of the little guys

Perign









Grace









And the Djan-man









Has anyone got a little bit of space for these guys, heart-broken to let them go but I just can't take them with me.


----------



## Tapir

Is anyone able to help? I am really panicking - not going until January but I just want to be 100% that they are settled and happy in their new home.


----------



## Acid

aww that first pic of Perign melted my heart  hope they find a really nice home before you move


----------



## Steffanny162

Hi! Where abouts are you?
I may be able to help but I don't drive


----------



## mstori

aww they are so beautiful, sorry too far from me but hope you get them rehomed soon


----------



## thedogsmother

Ok Im not really typing this, buuuut if you dont have any luck finding them a new home errr let me know


----------



## Tapir

thedogsmother said:


> Ok Im not really typing this, buuuut if you dont have any luck finding them a new home errr let me know


I was praying for this comment...I really was :aureola:

Thank you everyone for your comments.
Stephany they are in Derby area.

They MUST go to rat friendly homes, they aren't very tame so if you want to handle them some work needs to be put in. They are so wonderful to watch playing together. They can come in their cage but I would like a small donation for it as it was so expensive to buy


----------



## blade100

awww hun,i would love to take them i need to spk to my hubby though see what he says.
amy.

p.s could u get them to me?


----------



## Tapir

blade100 said:


> awww hun,i would love to take them i need to spk to my hubby though see what he says.
> amy.
> 
> p.s could u get them to me?


Hey sweetie, oh my gosh are you serious! Thank you so much, I can definately get them to you in Swad. I'm just down the road Did you want the explorer cage? I'm looking for £65 for the cage. Will include their new bale of Ecobed cardboard too.

Hope hubby says yes! You will be perfect to tame them up and give them the love they need.


----------



## blade100

hi annie,
he's being awkward at the minute but i'll try and work my magic on him.
i can't really afford to buy the cage as i have various rat bills to pay for and lready owe my hubby £140 quid.
i noticed u have them ad on fancy rats forum,has anyone contacted u yet?


----------



## Tapir

No not yet 
I thought I'd struggle, with them being a little older and not very tame.
I honestly would give you the cage but I need the money to buy and indoor rabbit cage for my ferret as I will hopefully be able to take her with me.

:crying: gonna be gutted to see them go but I need to know they are going to a great home xx


----------



## purple_x

Tapir said:


> No not yet
> I thought I'd struggle, with them being a little older and not very tame.
> I honestly would give you the cage but I need the money to buy and indoor rabbit cage for my ferret as I will hopefully be able to take her with me.
> 
> :crying: gonna be gutted to see them go but I need to know they are going to a great home xx


Have you looked on ebay at indoor cages?
There is a user on there (pl-tech) and they are basically zooplus that sell off cages and things that have been returned. Some are in perfect condition and some have some minor damage but it's always fixable.
They have a 2-tiered indoor cage up for bid alot. You just have to keep looking.
I was hoping to get a large indoor cage as I wanted guinea pigs and the last one I was looking at went for about £20 if I remember rightly.


----------



## Tapir

purple_x said:


> Have you looked on ebay at indoor cages?
> There is a user on there (pl-tech) and they are basically zooplus that sell off cages and things that have been returned. Some are in perfect condition and some have some minor damage but it's always fixable.
> They have a 2-tiered indoor cage up for bid alot. You just have to keep looking.
> I was hoping to get a large indoor cage as I wanted guinea pigs and the last one I was looking at went for about £20 if I remember rightly.


Thank you so much - found them! Thats a great tip, thank you again xxxx


----------



## LostGirl

If I was able to get them to Plymouth I would have them and buy the cage but I think it would be a struggle


----------



## Tapir

what a shame  I don't drive so can't deliver them I'm afraid


----------



## thedogsmother

If you can get them to Hudderfield before the weekend I could get them to Plymouth but we wouldnt have room for the cage in the car as weve got all the holiday luggage and its not a huge car.


----------



## Tapir

thedogsmother said:


> If you can get them to Hudderfield before the weekend I could get them to Plymouth but we wouldnt have room for the cage in the car as weve got all the holiday luggage and its not a huge car.


I can't drive I'm afraid so I can't get them anywhere far.


----------



## thedogsmother

Tapir said:


> I can't drive I'm afraid so I can't get them anywhere far.


If Daynna can get a cage together for them I can do a thread for a transport run to see if anyone can get them nearer to Huddersfield, theres no point if Daynna has nowhere for them though, I do have a cage but it wouldnt be anywhere near big enough long term, I just gave a Freddy cage to a local rodent rescue and that was my only spare rat cage unfortunately


----------



## niki87

I can help with transport from Manchester areas.


----------



## blade100

Hi Annie spoke to the hubby regarding them and the Jenny cage, he said we would talk later as hes at work now so not a good time.

I do however have a friend she has 4 rats and wants an explorer cage she may even have your ratties off u if my hubby won't let me but I need to spk to her and my hubby.
Does your explorer come with original shelves? And ladders? What's the trays like?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## LostGirl

I'd need the cage aswell sadly my girls are maxed out as I'd put them all in the explorer and then have my happy house as a spare cage for more furries 

It's a Shame they don't make these cages in smaller bits! Would make it so much easier! X


----------



## Tapir

I'm so sorry I can't get it to you. Djan would love to live with a hareem again (he was with 6 girls at one point).

Ahhhh I wish I could drive!


----------



## Tapir

blade100 said:


> Hi Annie spoke to the hubby regarding them and the Jenny cage, he said we would talk later as hes at work now so not a good time.
> 
> I do however have a friend she has 4 rats and wants an explorer cage she may even have your ratties off u if my hubby won't let me but I need to spk to her and my hubby.
> Does your explorer come with original shelves? And ladders? What's the trays like?
> 
> Thanks
> Amy


okay hun fingers crossed.

Comes with original shelves and all ladders but one, plus ltd edition pink ferplast shelf with ladder. Trays are fab condition very small nibble in one corner but thats it. Worth way more that £65 but I'm desperate to get some money to buy a cage for Tia before I leave. x


----------



## blade100

Hey Annie I sent u a pm, hubby says yes so as soon as u get the Jenny cage for them u can bring them over to me.

Got to talk to Clair my mate about your explorer in a bit.


----------



## Tapir

blade100 said:


> Hey Annie I sent u a pm, hubby says yes so as soon as u get the Jenny cage for them u can bring them over to me.


Yes! The guy is bringing it to a ferret show for me and he's not 100% if it will fit in the car with his kids and ferrets, but fingers crossed it will and i can buy it off him.



blade100 said:


> Got to talk to Clair my mate about your explorer in a bit.


Okay no worries


----------



## blade100

Fingers crossed!
Will let u know about your explorer as soon as I spoken to her


----------



## Tapir

Amy is kindly taking Django, Grace and Perign :001_wub:

Cage on hold 

Thank you to everyone, for all of your offers of help and support.


----------



## LostGirl

Yeah!! So glad they have got somewhere


----------



## thedogsmother

This is wonderful news, I bet you can breath again now Tapir


----------



## Tapir

thedogsmother said:


> This is wonderful news, I bet you can breath again now Tapir


I am so relieved. I know I had a few months before I moved to I wanted to be 100% they were safe and happy! Thank you again everyone, hopefully one day I will be able to help people out when I am in a better position.

Thank you everyone :thumbup:


----------



## blade100

Yes I willbe collecting annie's ratties tomorrow at 10.30 and my mate is buying her cage so all in all a good deed is done.
 :thumbup:
That's 12 rats I shall have now


----------



## thedogsmother

blade100 said:


> Yes I willbe collecting annie's ratties tomorrow at 10.30 and my mate is buying her cage so all in all a good deed is done.
> :thumbup:
> That's 12 rats I shall have now


They couldnt hope for a better home, is tomorrow too soon for us to start pestering you for piccies


----------



## blade100

Tdm u make me laugh!
Yes I cab take some 2 moz after I've got them settled.
It won't be till the evening as I'm going from Annie's to Clairs house to help put together the explorer and then she's taking me back home to settle ratties in to there critter cage. Then once my own baby rats are big enough to go in the main cage with the big lads then annie's rats are going in the freddy 2 rat cage as there perm home.

And to top it off one of my Russian blue rats that's 12 weeks has broken his leg so he's on metacam in hamster cage for 2.5 weeks rest!


----------



## thedogsmother

blade100 said:


> Tdm u make me laugh!
> Yes I cab take some 2 moz after I've got them settled.
> It won't be till the evening as I'm going from Annie's to Clairs house to help put together the explorer and then she's taking me back home to settle ratties in to there critter cage. Then once my own baby rats are big enough to go in the main cage with the big lads then annie's rats are going in the freddy 2 rat cage as there perm home.
> 
> And to top it off one of my Russian blue rats that's 12 weeks has broken his leg so he's on metacam in hamster cage for 2.5 weeks rest!


One of my blues (Monty) broke his leg twice, Ive no idea how, there isnt anywhere to fall or anything but he was fine, he was on metacam for a week then he was back to normal. Cant wait for the piccies


----------



## Tapir

Amy you are my hero! Cage is dismantled and the ratties are wedged in a ham cage for the night bless them! You might be a little shocked at Django....he's a little, well, rounded. It's very hard to keep weight off a castrated male  Even with all that space to run round! 

Perign likes cuddles, little nervous with new people though. Djan squeals when you pick him up but he loves it really as he boggles away, Grace is sooooo shy and always has been. I'm sure you will work magic with them though.


----------



## blade100

Tapir said:


> Amy you are my hero! Cage is dismantled and the ratties are wedged in a ham cage for the night bless them! You might be a little shocked at Django....he's a little, well, rounded. It's very hard to keep weight off a castrated male  Even with all that space to run round!
> 
> Perign likes cuddles, little nervous with new people though. Djan squeals when you pick him up but he loves it really as he boggles away, Grace is sooooo shy and always has been. I'm sure you will work magic with them though.


i will get them tame don't u worry about that!

bless django he looks like my cole who is also a black berkie dumbo.

thats great we will be at yours for 10.30 tomoz.


----------



## Tapir

Met the wonderful Amy this morning, very nice to meet you love, and Clair!

TDM, your going to be jealous...they got Tia cuddles...and bites 

Thank you everyone for your help, and thank you Amy for taking my babies, they are going to have a wondeful life. :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother

Tapir said:


> Met the wonderful Amy this morning, very nice to meet you love, and Clair!
> 
> TDM, your going to be jealous...they got Tia cuddles...and bites
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help, and thank you Amy for taking my babies, they are going to have a wondeful life. :thumbup:


I think you should rehome Tia , I know a woman in Huddersfield who would take her in a heartbeat :001_wub:

Blade are you home yet, are you, are you, are you, PIIICCCIIIEEESSSSS


----------



## Tapir

thedogsmother said:


> I think you should rehome Tia , I know a woman in Huddersfield who would take her in a heartbeat :001_wub:
> 
> Blade are you home yet, are you, are you, are you, PIIICCCIIIEEESSSSS


Tia can come with me or stay at auntie lynn's so she isn't going anywhere 
You might not take her in a heartbeat if you saw what she did to clairs chin :aureola:

She is wrestling with an explorer right now :thumbup:


----------



## blade100

well they are settled in well in the temp critter 2 then they are being moved to the freddy 2 rat cage.

they are gorgoeus and i love djan man he is a big lad.
the ladies are so sweet,perigin is so active for saying she's 2 yrs old!
sorry if i spelt there names wrong,and of course the lovely grace.
they have had tuna bake tonite along with chopped carrot,curly kale,banana and pear. nom nom nom.

clair had a little nip of tia  oops.but she's fine.

we managed to get the explorer set up and now home to her 4 male ratties who are loving it,i'm so jealous i wish i had room for one.
will be getting the happy house soon.

so yep will get pics tomoz as we r having to borrow my hubby's works camera over the wk end,so sorry Gill just a little while longer.

thank u annie for letting me have them and i will keep u updated.
it was lovely to meet u xx


----------



## thedogsmother

blade100 said:


> well they are settled in well in the temp critter 2 then they are being moved to the freddy 2 rat cage.
> 
> they are gorgoeus and i love djan man he is a big lad.
> the ladies are so sweet,perigin is so active for saying she's 2 yrs old!
> sorry if i spelt there names wrong,and of course the lovely grace.
> they have had tuna bake tonite along with chopped carrot,curly kale,banana and pear. nom nom nom.
> 
> clair had a little nip of tia  oops.but she's fine.
> 
> we managed to get the explorer set up and now home to her 4 male ratties who are loving it,i'm so jealous i wish i had room for one.
> will be getting the happy house soon.
> 
> so yep will get pics tomoz as we r having to borrow my hubby's works camera over the wk end,so sorry Gill just a little while longer.
> 
> thank u annie for letting me have them and i will keep u updated.
> it was lovely to meet u xx


They sound adorable, I promise to be patient, well as patient as I can be


----------



## niki87

Haha I was just coming online to say I am probably coming to Derby next Wednesday so I was going to offer full transport run. But wow go blade....you are a saint!! There is so much love on this site!!


----------



## blade100

Awww thanks nikki, yes they is with me now!
I got cuddles from them all last nite.
Perign is so loving she was boggling last nite and this morning she licked my hands.
I'm in love.
Will take pics tonite I promise x


----------



## Tapir

blade100 said:


> Awww thanks nikki, yes they is with me now!
> I got cuddles from them all last nite.
> Perign is so loving she was boggling last nite and this morning she licked my hands.
> I'm in love.
> Will take pics tonite I promise x


Aww bless them they sound so happy. Perign is a sweetie!


----------



## blade100

all 3 ratties have moved to the freddy 2 cage and are loving it.
perign has been exploring everything.


----------



## Tapir

aww bless them! you wouldn't believe Perign is 2 and a bit would you!? I miss them but I know they are very very very happy :001_smile:


----------



## blade100

She is so active it's unreal.
There all having chicken n cooked veg in a bit x


----------



## blade100

New thread now started in rodent section pics included


----------



## Tapir

These three are looking for a new loving home. Please please please can anyone help


----------

